# Jailbreak apple tv 2



## thefrager (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je voulais savoir comment jailbreaker mon apple tv 2 avec le derniere version du programme de pod2g ? 
Merci


----------



## Odul25 (31 Mai 2012)

thefrager a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Je voulais savoir comment jailbreaker mon apple tv 2 avec le derniere version du programme de pod2g ?
> Merci


Utilise Seas0npass


----------



## thefrager (31 Mai 2012)

C'est absinte ?


----------



## Rem64 (31 Mai 2012)

non c'est seas0n Pass. C'est un soft spécifique jailbreak d'apple TV. il fonctionne sur la base des travaux de pod2g. Seas0n Pass est créé par firecore afin de leur permettre de vendre des applications pour ceux qui le souhaiterait mais ils offrent une capacité de jailbreak.

Tu trouveras ça ici: http://support.firecore.com/entries/387605-jailbreaking-101-seas0npass


----------



## Odul25 (31 Mai 2012)

rem64 a dit:


> non c'est seas0n pass. C'est un soft spécifique jailbreak d'apple tv. Il fonctionne sur la base des travaux de pod2g. Seas0n pass est créé par firecore afin de leur permettre de vendre des applications pour ceux qui le souhaiterait mais ils offrent une capacité de jailbreak.
> 
> Tu trouveras ça ici: http://support.firecore.com/entries/387605-jailbreaking-101-seas0npass


+1 :d


----------



## thefrager (31 Mai 2012)

Très bien, merci


----------

